# Down rating to 3500



## FM02MZO (Oct 15, 2012)

2006 Fiat - Mohican 
We are thinking of down rating the GVW of our Mohican from 3850 kg to 3500kg and wondered what was involved both physically and financially. 
Can anyone please advise?


----------



## bazzeruk (Sep 11, 2010)

Road fund tax will go up as it will no longer be PHGV. Currently £165 - think it goes up to £225? 

Benefit is more people can drive it, which is why I am assuming that you want to drop it?


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

You will hurt your payload very badly doing that, but it's a simple thing to do.

We have had two Mohicans but I can't remember what the payload was. My guess is that you would struggle to stay legal with such a reduction, Alan.

Edit: This gives it as just over 500Kgs: http://www.practicalmotorhome.com/f...-motorhomes-and-caravans/auto--trail-mohican-[no-trim]/00061419

By the time you put a few people, some water, gas and a few clothes etc. in your van you would be overwieght if you reduced it.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Unless you have already done so, before you decide, take it to a weighbridge in your max weight touring configuration, including all passengers and then see whether you will be under 3500kg. 

As far as cost of the paperwork, I think all you will need to do is send the V5C to DVLA - not sure if they charge a small fee.

Geoff


----------



## GMLS (Dec 2, 2010)

This company helped us with the paperwork when we uprated our Burstner

http://www.svtech.co.uk/

Think it cost abnout £200 or so


----------



## StewartJ (Nov 20, 2009)

From AT website Max weight 3850 - 3290 (Unladen weight) if down-rated gives payload of 110kg less any additional fitted options.

You'll really struggle with that.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Two thin adults is all you will be able to carry, Alan.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

No payload means sticking a trailer on the back, simples. :wink: 

tony


----------



## FM02MZO (Oct 15, 2012)

Many thanks for all the ablve replies, as far as I am concerned it is definitely a no goer, as we are normally loaded to the gunnels, especially when returning from France/Spain etc.


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

That's the end of this conversation then.. Another satisfied customer :lol: 

Right.. Next please,,, !!!!!


ps.. wise move..


----------



## fastanlite (May 5, 2006)

GMLS said:


> This company helped us with the paperwork when we uprated our Burstner
> 
> http://www.svtech.co.uk/
> 
> Think it cost abnout £200 or so


This is easy to do yourself and save the £200+ cost of SVTech.
just go and talk to the local vehicle licensing office which ever is nearest to you, they will have an expert on hand to guide you through the formalities.
All you have to pay for then is a new VIN plate with the new details and you can buy these from ebay once you confirm the details.


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

Just pass the bl...y medical then!
Good luck
C.


----------

